# Drift a TT?



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

Just read the TT owners manual and am i right in saying that a 225 Quattro TT runs 4 wheel drive all the time (i.e. its not 2 wheel and then 4 wheel when it looses traction?)

Secondly is it possible to drift a TT? and has anyone ever done it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 2 wheel drive until front looses grip & then only a small % of drive/torque goes to the rear, with traction/ESP control cutting in it will be very difficult to drift (in the real sense of the word) a standard TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

A TT will not drift unless you change it to permanent rwd.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

Ah Damn! Need a really really icy road then to do a 4wheel drift lol :mrgreen:

Thanks for the help


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

JDM225TT said:


> Secondly is it possible to drift a TT? and has anyone ever done it


I had it drifting through the last chicane at Bedford a few weeks back in the rain. ESP was turned off for this. Take a look:





Hoping to get a bit more severe drifting when I have the competition haldex controller fitted soon, as this will put the drive in permanent 50/50, even under braking.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

JDM225TT said:


> Ah Damn! Need a really really icy road then to do a 4wheel drift lol :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks for the help


try it on the track :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Jay-225 said:


> A TT will not drift unless you change it to permanent rwd.


I love this forum :roll: :lol:

Blue controller and a stiff rear end, low speed corners on the track I seem to have the rear sliding as I nail the throttle, yes not the fastest way, but fun


----------



## SmOkiNjOe (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice little drift here too:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

SmOkiNjOe said:


> I had it drifting through the last chicane at Bedford a few weeks back...


That wasn't drifting; that was aquaplaning. :wink:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

SmOkiNjOe said:


> Nice little drift here too:


thats an aweful lot of smoke plus its a stage 3 twin turbo with 650bhp, looks good though


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Unless you have throttle control of rear drive, you can't "drift" a TT. Contolled oversteer perhaps using front drive to pull it through.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bikerz said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > A TT will not drift unless you change it to permanent rwd.
> ...


hmm...ok so it may start to drift once you throw some money at it but it still not be proper drifting imo... if you like going sideways get a bmw or 200sx or mx5,rx7 etc etc all will go sideways out of the box

The link to the TT above is drifting but wonder how much it cost to get it to do that!!! as standard a TT will do nothing like that.

Nice drift here, a TT will do noting of the sort :wink:


----------



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

SmOkiNjOe said:


> JDM225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly is it possible to drift a TT? and has anyone ever done it
> ...


Ah nice you have the V6. Verrrry tempted to upgrade to one!


----------



## JDM225TT (May 9, 2012)

Really wanna have a go drifting. 

I was looking at getting a BMW 123D before i got the TT as a second car.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

JDM225TT said:


> Really wanna have a go drifting.
> 
> I was looking at getting a BMW 123D before i got the TT as a second car.


go, than come back here and ask how much is the new clutch :lol: :lol: :lol:

seriously, people who ''want'' drifting don't by fwd cars in the first place :wink:


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

Tried to go sideways a few times in my tt, managed to get it to kick out for maybe half a second by sharp turning, dropping the clutch and accelerating as hard as i could....... Managed to rip the gearbox mount bolt straight out of the gearbox....... TT's dont drift


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

jackmontandon said:


> Tried to go sideways a few times in my tt, managed to get it to kick out for maybe half a second by sharp turning, dropping the clutch and accelerating as hard as i could....... Managed to rip the gearbox mount bolt straight out of the gearbox....... TT's dont drift


That's just over-steer, not drifting!!!


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

GPT TT said:


> jackmontandon said:
> 
> 
> > Tried to go sideways a few times in my tt, managed to get it to kick out for maybe half a second by sharp turning, dropping the clutch and accelerating as hard as i could....... Managed to rip the gearbox mount bolt straight out of the gearbox....... TT's dont drift
> ...


Exactly, still my point remains, tt's dont drift


----------

